# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1660 Super AMP



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2019)

ZOTAC brings us a practical GeForce GTX 1660 Super graphics card that comes with a factory overclock and just enough features to get your gaming rig up and going without it breaking the bank - the price increase over MSRP is $20.

*Show full review*


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 29, 2019)

Not really sure where the demand is for these cards?  It's clearly "benchmark" better then the 1660 and just within hand holding distance of the 1660ti.  I'm guessing there is a cheaper manufacturing cost associated with the cards otherwise why take away sales from two cards that launched about six months ago?


----------



## kings (Oct 29, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Not really sure where the demand is for these cards?



More performance/dollar is always welcome.

At $230, It’s one of the best cards to buy at  the moment in the mid range segment.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 29, 2019)

kings said:


> More performance/dollar is always welcome.


For the consumer absolutely but the manufacturer was basically selling these cards at $279 with no competition from AMD in this segment.



kings said:


> At $230, It’s one of the best cards to buy at  the moment in the mid range segment.


basically the only card to look at from $200-300 dollars.  Almost an identical price as the GTX1660, uses 100w less power and gives you 20% more performance then the AMD RX 590 for just $30 more.  For the consumer it's a clear winner.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 30, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Not really sure where the demand is for these cards?  It's clearly "benchmark" better then the 1660 and just within hand holding distance of the 1660ti.  I'm guessing there is a cheaper manufacturing cost associated with the cards otherwise why take away sales from two cards that launched about six months ago?


Well, it's only $10 more than the 1660, and without OC, it performs nearly identical to the 1660 Ti. However, checking the OC results, you will get the difference: 1660 OCs by ~14-15%, the 1660Ti by ~10-13% and the 1660 Super by only ~6%. So you get the 1660S base performance by OCing the 1660, but you can get ~6% better performance for $10 more, which is actually good. However, the price gap is too big for the 1660Ti to buy, where you get ~7-8% extra performance compared to the Super by OCing it - for an extra $50. Compared to the 1660, the Ti was an option for ~15% extra performance for an extra $60, but not  an option any more for an extra 7-8% extra performance against the Super for the extra $50.


----------



## D@mn (Nov 1, 2019)

> Display connectivity options include a DisplayPort 1.4a, HDMI 2.0b, and dual-link DVI-D. This DVI connector lacks analog pins. Should you still have an analog VGA monitor, you'll have to buy an active DVI-to-VGA adapter.


There is definitely no DVI here
This copy-paste is repeated in almost all recent 1660S reviews.



> ZOTAC's cooling solution for the GTX 1660 SUPER AMP features an aluminium fin-stack heatsink with two heatpipes and a 2-stage base-plate.



But I counted three heat pipes =)
BTW the official website also speaks about three heat pipes.



> ZOTAC is using a 4-phase VRM to power the GPU, which is driven by a UPI uP9512S controller, which pulls a conventional MOSFET setup with QN3107 high-side and QN3103 low-side MOSFETs made by UBIQ Semiconductor.



Not really...

QN3103 HIGH-side
QN3107 LOW-side


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 1, 2019)

D@mn said:


> There is definitely no DVI here
> This copy-paste is repeated in almost all recent 1660S reviews.
> 
> 
> ...


All fixed. Thank you very much for your feedback


----------

